
A Test Affecting Every Man’s Life Will Soon Be on the Market - hsnewman
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carrierubinstein/2020/08/11/a-test-affecting-every-mans-life-will-soon-be-on-the-market/
======
ksaj
In Canada (at least in the province of Ontario) we use something called the
FIT Kit, which is a through-the-mail stool sampling method. Men get it for
free when they turn 50. But it has a shortcoming (as does its competing non-
invasive method) that it can't differentiate blood from a polyp vs blood from
hemorrhoids etc. So it can be prone to false positives if you have any of
those conditions.

This urine test, which looks for a specific rna signature, probably doesn't
have that flaw, and could probably be done through the mail like FIT.

